# New to this site!!!!



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

How is everyone? Hope its good news for all this month!!!! xx
start my first course of clomid in 8 days, being started on 100mg.
would be nice to chat to someone who can give me advice as i dont know anyone i can chat to who has had similar experiences that it isnt too painful for. get in touch!!  
 TO ALL!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Dyzzy

Welcome to the crazy clomid chicks   & the loopy pills   

We're all here to offer support & (non-professional) advice 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya Dyzzy,

Welcome to the clomid site!!!   

I joined last week and the girls are brilliant, they're all really supportive and they know loads!!!
Any qestions, big or small, pop them on and we'll all try to help.

Good luck with the clomid

Emma x


----------



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

i wasnt expecting a reply so quickly!!!
thankyou!!! 
not too excited about the clomid, infact quite nervous. my sister in law told me horror stories (she was on 200mg!) and now prefers not to talk about it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya and welcome to FF  

feel free to   or shout for help   whenever you need it.  the girls here are fab and some of us are well used to clomid now and can hopefully help you.

Side effects do differ from person to person so don't worry about what happened to your SIL, you might be more lucky 

See you around


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome! We're all mad, but lovely people really!

Hope to "see" you around.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome! 

Remember to take the pills at night it helps for a lot of people.  Hopefully you will sleep through any side effects then.

 Good luck with it.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome!

The pills can make you feel awful sometimes but I am still hopeful that they will work     I am half way through my 2nd cycle.

I took the first month in the evening, but my main side affect was not sleeping and when I did I was having horrible vivid dreams, so I took this months in the morning and I have been better this cycle.

Some people don't have any side affects, so hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones.

Good luck and keep us posted with your progress.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Dyzzy

Welcome to FF  

Im sure you will find it really helpful everyone is nice here  

Good luck on the clomid i only started mine this month and i was scared to take them aswell but it hasnt been that bad  

L.xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi There

And welcome to FF Clomid Board where you will find lots of lovely friendly girls to help you through the minefield that is clomid and infertility.

To put your mind at rest, I fall into the category of minimal side effects as I only get a face full of acne - how lovely! lol  Every one reacts differently so please try not to worry.

Best of luck to you

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!!!!!
the plan was to take them in the evening but im far too impatient so i took them in the morning!! I finish them saturday and no side effects at all ......YET! ive also stocked up on the cough mixture 'Robitussin' coz ive heard lots of positive things about it. how long did any of you take to show symptoms?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi again Dyzzy  
the first thing I noticed was bloatedness and (timi) being a bit "bunged up" during the days I was actually taking the tablets.  I felt ok then for the 1st month until ovulation when I got ovulation twinges (which was good as I felt like they were doing something!).  

Come and have a chat with us on the clomid girls chat. Best of luck


----------



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

i tried to get to the chat but i couldnt work it properly! hahaha
it looked like there was nobody there and there was somethin about subrooms?
nevermind! haha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dyzzy - try this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,38560.0.html

I think you were in the chat room itself! x


----------



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

ah-ha! i see what you mean now.
dont i feel gormless


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its all a bit mind boggling at first!! don't worry, we've all been there!


----------



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

hahahaha well thanks, but i have to go. but will be back some time this week so hopefully i can chat then!
godd luck to every one!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bye for now! see you around


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Dyzzy

Nice to meet you. I'm new here too, and I'm already finding it really helpful. Glad to hear that you're not experiencing any nasties with the pills.

Good luck to you

Jaffa
xx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hiya, Ive only been a member a few weeks too, it keeps me going now I feel so much more in control,and all my questions are answered by others with more experience, mind you Im getting good with side affects now as this is my 5th cycle. I wish this heartburn would go   good luck Jo xxx


----------



## Dyzzy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all!!!!!
well, apart from a few hot flushes ive had no symptoms at all, which im pleased about, should (if the pills have worked) ovulate any day now!!!! not feeling too optomistic tho.....


----------

